# Found a coyote den while morel hunting!



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

About two weeks ago while morel hunting on the same property that I deer hunt I found a series of holes in the side of a ravine. My first thought was coyote den, but I was more interested in the morels on this south facing slope. 

Last Friday I spooked a coyote out of a jagger pile just above where this den is located. This was at rabbit kicking distance and we definitely spooked each other. I know there is a good population of coyotes as I hear them at night and every time a siren goes off. I also have found three dead deer this past fall and winter. Granted the deer may have been wounded or sick.

I have been hunting this same property for thirty years and this is by far the most coyotes and sign I have seen these last few years. There is scat with deer hair everywhere on this property. They must have killed something last night in the field across from my house as it sounded like 10 or 12 howling and yelping. So I am assuming they possibly had pups by now?

So my question is how do I hunt a den? I really want these coyotes and pups gone! Granted I still get my two deer a year, but these coyotes have definitely changed the deers pattern on this property.

I looked online at den hunting and a couple good methods involve the use of a call and a dog. I can get a call, but I do not own a dog. It seems as though you use the coyote pup call near the den and the dog is used as a decoy. Once the adults are shot then the den is fumigated to kill the pups.

Just looking for help or another method. This den is easily approached from downwind and you can sit on the opposite side of ravine to shoot. Even possibly looking for a varmint hunter that might want to help out.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I would say to set up on the opposite slope approx. 1hr before sunset and wait. What distance would that be, a slug gun or 22-250, 223, 17? They will be mangy this time of year so don't expect to be keeping the hide, the pups may be cute mounted.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you can get within shooting distance of the den, I would not throw off any calls that could possibly spook the coyotes on keeping them in the den. If I were you I would go out there an hour or two before dark and if you can get within a shot i would play the waiting game and with them being so active and high forage area I would wait for them to step out and take a shot. If it comes down to it I would get a mouse squealer. Something low key and low tone to where you could give it one or two small squeaks to see if it would intrigue them enough to take a step out and get a shot.

Also you may not see a drop in deer population yet, but you dont know how many fawns the yotes have takin within the last 2-3 years. If quite a few then the population of deer will have gone down a lot!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

get some smoke bombs and light them and throw them in the holes and backup 20 yards with a good shotgun and wait. you have to throw more than one in a hole cause they wiil hold out if you dont smokem enough. it does work !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

johnrude said:


> get some smoke bombs and light them and throw them in the holes and backup 20 yards with a good shotgun and wait. you have to throw more than one in a hole cause they wiil hold out if you dont smokem enough. it does work !


i like this idea, if you choose this route and want some help, i got an 8 shot mossberg 590 and some #4 buckshot that needs shooting im in warren and ready to help. theres also a gunshow at the eastwood expocenter today and tomorrow. im sure they sell smokebombs there.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Center pin daddy,

I'm in new Middletown and would also be more than happy to give u a hand in terminateing these critters....also have a few mouse squeakier to try.

Kdog
KeithWalters


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW guys---thanks for all the replies, advice, and offers. I love OGF!

_''I would say to set up on the opposite slope approx. 1hr before sunset and wait. What distance would that be, a slug gun or 22-250, 223, 17? They will be mangy this time of year so don't expect to be keeping the hide, the pups may be cute mounted.'' _

Header, The distance is less than 30 yds. For sure within buckshot range. I like your idea of mounting the pups. One of my buds is even a taxidermist(part time).

_''Also you may not see a drop in deer population yet, but you dont know how many fawns the yotes have takin within the last 2-3 years. If quite a few then the population of deer will have gone down a lot!''_

Scum_Frog, I have already seen a dramatic drop in deer population within the last 3-5 years. That is why I want to get them before all the fawns are dropped this year. I, also like your idea of a low key/tone call.

_''get some smoke bombs and light them and throw them in the holes and backup 20 yards with a good shotgun and wait. you have to throw more than one in a hole cause they will hold out if you dont smokem enough. it does work!''_

johnrude, I will try and post on them first, but I will definitely try the smoke bombs if I don't get a shot. That sounds like it would be a killer adrenalin rush with lots of shooting!

_''i got an 8 shot mossberg 590 and some #4 buckshot that needs shooting''_

Tom(ezbite), If I end up going the smokebomb route I will definitely get in touch with you. I would love to see that 8 shot in action. Is that the same gun in the one you tube video you did?

Update: I have been in contact with Keith and I am in the process of getting permission to hunt the downwind side of the ravine. The property I have permission on ends at the ravine. Me and Keith are going to try one evening next week and will post our results hopefully with pictures.

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

center pin daddy said:


> [Tom(ezbite), If I end up going the smokebomb route I will definitely get in touch with you. I would love to see that 8 shot in action. Is that the same gun in the one you tube video you did?
> !


why yes it is


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

mu dad used to make homemade smoke bombs it was a couple chemicals spread over a rag and then rolled up ! you light one end and poof lots of smoke.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

johnrude said:


> mu dad used to make homemade smoke bombs it was a couple chemicals spread over a rag and then rolled up ! you light one end and poof lots of smoke.


Do you happen to know the chemical recipe? I also was told to use two glass beakers taped together with clorox in one and ammonia in the other. Wine corks to seal the beakers. More of a toxic smoke bomb. Throw in hole very hard to break glass and do not breathe fumes. 

The adults might make it out , but the pups probably won't. I guess you would have to have the wind just right and the shotguns ready!


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Still trying to get in contact with the farmer. He has not been home and I was very busy over the weekend trying to get home projects done before we open the cottage at Lake Erie.

I was very surprised how much plant growth we have had since Mothers Day. The den is very overgrown and hard to see from the far side of the ravine now. Late April to Mothers Day it was very visible and all bare dirt. I wish I would have started on this hunt earlier.

I did read that as the pups get a little older they really flatten the vegatation down around the den which makes the den very visible.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i think it was sulphur and salt peter not sure if i have this stuff spelled right. i am sure you can google smoke bomb recipe's it will show you how.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never tried this, but I have a buddy that uses a live chicken when he coyote hunts. He ties a rope around the chickens leg, and stakes it into the ground. He will set up downwind of the chicken and periodically shoot the chicken with a bb or airsoft gun to make it squawk. In comes the coyote and boom. Dead yote. Always an option if you have any spare chickens laying around


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Snare the den hole and all trails leading to the hole.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Didn't want to be negative, but if you found a series of holes with a 'yote nearby, it doesn't mean they are dog holes. Coyotes rarely have more than 1, sometimes two entrances to their holes. You may have surprised a 'yote waiting for one of the groundhogs to come out of it's complex. Walkerdog hit it, snare the crap out of it & clean them out, if that's the case.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whats the status of this den?? im still ready to smoke em. those pups gotta be getting bigger by now.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been so busy with my twin girls softball, cutting grass, trying to get the garden in, fishing, etc. DANG weather!

I did finally talk to the farmer and he and his son said they are going to take care of the yotes. He had no problem with me doing it---I just don't have the time right now. 

I showed him the den and it definitely appears to be a coyote den. Looks like the yotes took over a couple of ground hog holes as the openings are about 10'' x 13''. Also, there is quite a bit of scat in a 50' radius, but none within 20' of the hole.

Farmer has a tree stand about 50yds away and feels this is why he was getting so many yote pictures from his trail camera on top of this ravine.

He seemed genuinely happy I found the den and he said they will call me with their results. I believe they are trying snares first.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

center pin daddy said:


> I have been so busy with my twin girls softball, cutting grass, trying to get the garden in, fishing, etc. DANG weather!
> 
> I did finally talk to the farmer and he and his son said they are going to take care of the yotes. He had no problem with me doing it---I just don't have the time right now.
> 
> ...


cool, keep us updated too.


----------

